# Gender and age?



## Rop_29 (Oct 28, 2020)

Is it a male or female? I think it’s a male from what I’ve read and educated myself on.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

You have a handsome little male.
Does he have a name yet?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Buddy is an absolutely adorable baby budgie boy!!

Congratulations on your new friend. :congrats:*


----------

